
New Senate Bill Would Legalize Marijuana Nationwide - evo_9
https://futurism.com/the-byte/senate-legalize-marijuana-nationwide
======
masonic
It's fake news to make any specific claims about a bill that is a placeholder
with _no actual contents yet_ (as of February 10).

[https://www.congress.gov/bill/116th-congress/senate-
bill/420...](https://www.congress.gov/bill/116th-congress/senate-
bill/420/text?q=%7B"search"%3A%5B"420"%5D%7D&r=7&s=1)

In any case, removing cannabis from the Federal revenue code would _not_ make
cannabis "legal nationwide"; state laws against cannabis, where applicable,
remain in effect.

